# Find motherboard of a linux server while up?

## humbletech99

Hi,

   can I find out what motherboard a linux server has via /proc or something? I can't get to it to open it up and physically look and the server also has to stay up...

----------

## PsychoticRetina

well, im using an abit kn8 ultra, and find ./*|grep -i abit resulted in nothing. lspci and google you should get you on your way, though.

----------

